# $1500...



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have 1500 bucks and i have the extreme ground effects kit with the 18's quantum tek with the toyo tires see my sig for tire size. but anyways my suspension is stock and i want to drop it and upgrade the suspension. I want to have lowered it and have real super smooth ride with it. what products should i get to achieve this for 1500.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

oh yeah i want to do an even drop so the front and rear are the same


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Motivational Engineering


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

tcn311,
You have $1500? I'll go with Tien(HA, RA, or Flex) or JIC if you are going to see some track time. If it is just for looks, motivational will do.
Bob
95 200sx with Tien HA suspension
and Cusco 4 pt. under brace


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i doubt i will go to the track ever, im mostly going for the all show, with some go.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

should i get new struts,springs and shocks? like what complete suspension setup should i get for the 1500


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

GC coilovers - $400
KYB AGX - $400
rear mounts - $100???
bump stops - guessing not more than $50
GC camber plates - $350
cheap ass STB (front and rear)off ebay - $100

there is $1400 and half that stuff isnt absolutly necessary. only problem is... it wont be a super smooth ride. but u do have the ability to drop it however u want with coilovers.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well will it handle better then my stock setup with my 18's. and will i bottom out everytime i go over a bump.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*OK*

Buy the motivational setup. It is a great suspension and is credited with being one of the most comfortable riding lowered cars. You can choose your own spring rates as well. It accomodates for lowering by havign shortened struts, these will keep you from bottoming out all the time. Granted you can;t slam it 4 inches and expect not to bottom out! 

Also, I disagree with the "motivationl is good for looks" statement. It is a VERY good performance suspension as well. You cna get double adjustable koni inserts as an option. And a close firend autocrosses with the Moti. setup and it is VERY nice to say the least! 

The entire setup is like $1600 but that is everything you need to roll. 

www.motivational.net


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

im only looking to drop its like an 1 1/2 inch, whats a good spring rate? I use this as my daily car too.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok after reading a few post i think this setup will suit me
Dropzone Coilovers,KYB AGX's Adjustable Shocks, KYB GR-2 Struts. Anything else i should add to this?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*UMM*

You said you wanted a good suspension. Dropzone coilovers suck. And don't mix struts. Use the KYB AGX all around. If you are willing to spend that kind of money at least get the GC's. WHen setup properly they are very nice. 

Personally I think you need to decide what you want. You say you want to lower and have it ride good, then you decide on crappy coilovers that do not accomodate for the loss of travel.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

well i had just read a few post that said the dropzone wasnt a bad ride. so should i get the GC and the GC camber plates and AGX's struts and shocks


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

You should get the motivational setup if its a daily driver, and youre looking for a smooth ride. Without a doubt, everyone is recommending the GC and DZ coilovers cause theyre cheaper than a full motivational setup and they either dont have the money, or dont care about the ride quality as much as handling and looks.

Again people want their car to be three things:nice, cheap and fast. Problem is:

Fast and cheap cars aren't nice.
Fast and nice cars aren't cheap.
Nice and cheap cars aren't fast.

You pick which one you want.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

ok im going to go with the motivational coilovers


----------

